# Ludlow Falls



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anybody here know if there is any public access to the area around Ludlow Falls? And how about where Ludlow Creek hits the Stillwater? Any info would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The whole area from Rt 48 East to the river mouth is privately owned. I know some folks who have caught a few smallies less then 12" above the falls but there is no public access anywhere on the stream. The trout club own/leases the stream from the falls to the mouth and are very aggressive towards trespassers. By boat, you could get to the mouth but it empties into the river in a large muddy bottom pool so wading isnt an option

Salmonid


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

Am I correct to assume that wading in the creek is trespassing. Just checking. Could legally kayak as long as you don't anchor, correct?

I have driven up through Mertensia Springs several times. I'm always shocked that houses haven't been up yet. Beautiful area.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

WishinIwasFishin said:


> Am I correct to assume that wading in the creek is trespassing. Just checking. Could legally kayak as long as you don't anchor, correct?


This has been discussed many, many times on here. I personally have never had a problem (and you know I spend a lot of time on our local rivers).

Technically, you would be trespassing on somebody's land if you waded the creek, but there shouldn't be a problem with a yak, as long as you can float it. I guess if you had to pull through a riffle or your paddle hit the bottom, you would be trespassing, but who would say anything about that (or anchoring, for that matter)?

As Salmonid mentioned, I wouldn't press Mertensia Springs - the've got a lot of money tied up in their club and probably wouldn't be too fond of trespassers (although I've never seen anyone from there down by where Ludlow empties in the Stillwater).


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

That's what figured. I've read it many times, but for some reason I wanted some assurance. Lol. I agree that the Mertensia people probably are pretty sensitive to visitors.

thanks.


----------

